# My little Girl



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

This is Peeps! She's a chinchilla, I have 8 chinchillas. I went a little over boards breeding them, LOL. But Peep's "real mom" passed away when Peeps was 1 week old. So I had to raise her myself. 

At first it was over whelming and she was only 38 grams. They have to be fed every 2 hours day and night, no breaks. They have to constantly stay warm so I had a heating blanket and heat pack with her if I could not be with her. They also have to be with you pretty much all the time to hear your heart, they can also die from lack of contact. I had this little thing with me 24/7. 

Baby chins are extremely hard to raise and survive but I did it. I think the hardest part was when her mom passed away I looked over at this little thing and my heart just sank because you are just in total shock that you have this little baby rely on you for their survival. Their life is literally in your hands. Chin mom’s raise their babies there self, with the other chin mom's I really didn't have to do much at all, they did all the work.

Peeps is now one of my biggest chins, LOL. She weighs 710 grams and is actually over weight. I love her with all my hear and I would do it all over again in a heart beat! 

Peeps when she was just born!



Now


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

aww! she's adorable. then and now! i esecially love the drive thru pic. LOL. It must take a dedicated person to raise a little thing like that. CONGRATS!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks! She loves playing in boxes. I always cut out little windows for her. I would do anything for my animals, they mean everything to me.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Aw! I LOVE CHINCHILLAS!  Peeps is adorable. Well done on raising her. I bet the experiance is really rewarding.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

can i just say awwwwwwww, i knw what u mean they get carried away breeding. They breed as soon as the mother gives birth


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

It was so fun breeding them. Very exciting. Im thinking about trying it again, I would never sell them, EVER! LOL But I loved it. You see these tiny little babies when they are born and it melts your heart. I was a puddle of mush.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Aww, she is so adorable!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Awwww she is so cute! What a lil doll! I am a total animal freak hehe I am "THAT" girl that always oooh's and ahhh's and just HAS to pet ppl's dogs when they are out walking them. When I go in petsmart it takes me hours because I can't stop petting all the animals of either the other customers or the ones they have for adoption. I've been begging Rick (my fiance) to get me a puppy for Christmas but I think he thinks 2 cats and fish are enough hehe but its never enough!!!

Good luck w/ the breeding if you decide to do it again! They( Chinchillas) are such cute pets! and soooo soft!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> Awwww she is so cute! What a lil doll! I am a total animal freak hehe I am "THAT" girl that always oooh's and ahhh's and just HAS to pet ppl's dogs when they are out walking them. When I go in petsmart it takes me hours because I can't stop petting all the animals of either the other customers or the ones they have for adoption. I've been begging Rick (my fiance) to get me a puppy for Christmas but I think he thinks 2 cats and fish are enough hehe but its never enough!!!


LOL Your just like me. If I see an animal I HAVE to go pet it. It's like I forget everything and my mission is to go see that animal. You should beg and beg your fiancé for a puppy for Christmas. You never know, maybe hopefully he will surprise you. I also have 2 Jack Russell Terriers, Rocky and Jack. No other animal is more hyper then these two, LOL. Their sisters.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Are chinchilas carnivores herbivours or what? I've seen them around but never taken much notice of them. Also are they fast? Could one climb a tree. I don't really know anything about their habits.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey, and they are good to make coats out of too...... NOooooooo. ron that's bad, bad. Sorry, I didn't really mean that. 
It really is a cute little guy Doodles and after what you have been through, I can see why you are attached.... Good job!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

cuuuuuuttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! thats awseome pet! 
By the title i though you mean your daughter or something


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> Are chinchilas carnivores herbivours or what? I've seen them around but never taken much notice of them. Also are they fast? Could one climb a tree. I don't really know anything about their habits.


Chinchillas are herbivores. They like raisins, banana chimp, sunflower seeds, oars, cranberry raisins, they have a sweet tooth.
Chins are extremely fast and hars to catch. No, they can't climb a tree. Actually they think they can jump but do a horrible job at it, LOL. They usually end up getting hurt instead.



> Hey, and they are good to make coats out of too...... NOooooooo. ron that's bad, bad. Sorry, I didn't really mean that.


LOL! Actually the 3 chins I bought from there were really sick and 2 were going to be killed for fur coats. I found this guy (a ranch) on the internet and wanted to go get a chin from him. It was about 4 1/2 hours from where I lived. Well the conditions were horrible. Crammed into tiny cages. They were also going to be made into fur coats. I bit my tongue from getting mad and crying, which for me was extremely hard. So I ended up taking 3 home with me. They also had parasites. So I had to medicate them all. It was just a very bad experience. Candy was definitely going to be made into a fur coat.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That is so horrible :-( I hate hearing about horror stories like that, its a shame that it happens. I'm glad to hear though that you rescued them, they seem to be doing well now for you :-D


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Doodles said:


> LOL Your just like me. If I see an animal I HAVE to go pet it. It's like I forget everything and my mission is to go see that animal. You should beg and beg your fiancé for a puppy for Christmas. You never know, maybe hopefully he will surprise you. I also have 2 Jack Russell Terriers, Rocky and Jack. No other animal is more hyper then these two, LOL. Their sisters.


I have had 2 jack's myself. And believe it or not my first was the most laid back dog ever. Now sure he'd get wound up over a tennis ball or frisbee but otherwise he's just chilled around the house. Now my 2nd was OUT OF CONTROL hyper lol, and the 2nd was extremely mean. He hated everyone but me. But I loved them both, they have since passed on. I also had an Aussie that just passed on last year as well. Thats why its time for a new baby hehe  I hope he soon will give in and let me get one! I think he just worries since we bought a new house thats brand new that it'll ruin the carpet and chew furniture etc. But I've had enough to know how to control all those probs  He's just never had dogs of his own so he expects the worst  

And yeah thats me too! i lose myself when I see animals. We go to buy fish food and I am in the dog aisles petting everything I see lol


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> That is so horrible I hate hearing about horror stories like that, its a shame that it happens. I'm glad to hear though that you rescued them, they seem to be doing well now for you


I know it's sad. They are all doing great now! I love them and glad I decided to get them. 



> I have had 2 jack's myself. And believe it or not my first was the most laid back dog ever. Now sure he'd get wound up over a tennis ball or frisbee but otherwise he's just chilled around the house. Now my 2nd was OUT OF CONTROL hyper lol, and the 2nd was extremely mean. He hated everyone but me. But I loved them both, they have since passed on. I also had an Aussie that just passed on last year as well. Thats why its time for a new baby hehe I hope he soon will give in and let me get one! I think he just worries since we bought a new house thats brand new that it'll ruin the carpet and chew furniture etc. But I've had enough to know how to control all those probs He's just never had dogs of his own so he expects the worst


Aww, do you have any pictures of them? Sorry you lost them, I couldn't imagine life without my babies. That is pretty amazing the one was laid back. Mine sure are nut balls, FAR from laid back. My one dog, Rocky love kong. That dog would play it all day! She is totally obsessed with it. Just beg him! If you have had that many dogs you know what to do and how to train them, especially after having jack Russell’s.


----------

